# Kindle 1 batteries



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

My batteries are finally being prepared for shipment (now that I have ordered the K2). So, I will now have 3 Kindle 1 batteries! Does this mean that I should keep both K1 and K2? hehe

Amazon Kindle 1 Replacement Battery



_Added links to Amazon for batteries. Current price: $19.99. - Admin_


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

If you don't keep the K1, I don't think you will have any problem selling the batteries here or with the K1!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I have a battery that's been on backorder.  I need to check if mine is being shipped.  Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much about it. If you decide to sell your K1 and batteries; there are plenty of people on this site, e-bay, and craigslist that will buy it from you.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I just checked Amazon and mine is still on back order....


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

jaspertyler said:


> My batteries are finally being prepared for shipment (now that I have ordered the K2). So, I will now have 3 Kindle 1 batteries! Does this mean that I should keep both K1 and K2? hehe


Curious as to when you ordered your battery for K1 as I am still waiting on mine.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

My order is being prepared for shipment as well. I ordered on November 29th.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I ordered Dec 27


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Okay, thank you.  Guess I'll have to contact CS as I ordered before the two of you.


----------



## standaman (Feb 11, 2009)

jaspertyler said:


> My batteries are finally being prepared for shipment (now that I have ordered the K2). So, I will now have 3 Kindle 1 batteries! Does this mean that I should keep both K1 and K2? hehe


The simple answer is YES. It must be an omen


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

Either way, you'll have no trouble selling them and your Kindle 1 if the need arises.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

If you decide to sell the K1, I would be more than happy to take one of those batteries off you hands!


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up;  I ordered Dec. 11 and it appears mine shipped yesterday.  I last checked it on Tuesday, and it still said "no estimated shipping date available."


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

jaspertyler said:


> My batteries are finally being prepared for shipment (now that I have ordered the K2). So, I will now have 3 Kindle 1 batteries! Does this mean that I should keep both K1 and K2? hehe


I just got an e-mail yesterday telling me I had to approve the delay in shipping or my order for K-1 battery would be canceled. I approved the delay. Reading your post, I checked my order again, and same ole' no ship date yet. At least we know they are coming in and it makes waiting easier.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

I ordered mine Dec 5.. It's on it's way at last.  It'll be here on the 25th.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I ordered mine February 9th (can you guess what compelled me?) and it still shows as: "We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date for this item".


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I ordered mine on 1/31 so I probably won't be getting mine anytime soon either based on what I'm reading here.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

I also ordered in early December and received an email today that it (finally) shipped. I'm not getting K2, so I was really hoping they'd get those batteries in to be on the safe side. I hope the rest of you get yours soon! 

Nemo


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordered in late January and am still in the "We will let you know when we have a shipping date" stage.  Eventually it will come.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Okay, I just got notice that my battery has been shipped.


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I ordered mine Dec 5.. It's on it's way at last. It'll be here on the 25th.


I ordered mine the same day (Dec. 5) and have an estimated delivery of 2/27 (I'm in California). Big sigh of relief - I was afraid it would be an even longer wait. My original battery is working fine but, with my lucky, something would go wrong and, of course, they'd be out of stock again. Anyone have any tips for the best way to store a replacement battery? I've read it may help to swap the batteries out every now and then - does anyone have experience on this?


----------



## Cedaaar (Nov 30, 2008)

I ordered my battery on Dec. 15, 2008, and it's supposed to be here today.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

Glynnis said:


> Anyone have any tips for the best way to store a replacement battery? I've read it may help to swap the batteries out every now and then - does anyone have experience on this?


Bumping, 'cause I'm curious about this as well! 

Nemo


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I just got the notice that my battery had shipped (ordered in November, I think).

Amusingly, the shipping email says "Kindle 1 replacement."  If only...but since it says $19.99, I doubt they're sending me a backup Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I also ordered my battery February 9th.  Amazon still says they'll notify me when more info is available. 

Stoopid backorder.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

The battery I ordered on 1/31 was finally shipped today.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I ordered on Feb 7th and just got notice that they shipped out today and are supposed to arrive on March 30th.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I ordered in the beginning of January and mine is on its way.  Sounds like they are sending out all the backorders at the same time.  Big sigh of relief.


----------



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

Me too. I ordered on Feb 9 and got the notice today it was shipping.


----------

